# Develop Old Roll Of Film?



## MissMia (Jun 3, 2008)

I just found a roll of undeveloped film in my grandfather's things. (He died back in 1968) It looks like the roll was used, but never developed. Is is still possible to have it developed?

It is a roll of Kodachrome Color Film - Type A - 20 Exposures - K135A - Artificial Light.

Thank you in advance for you help!

Christina


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2008)

To my knowledge the only remaining USA lab that processes Kodachrome is
Dwayne's. I don't know if they do Type A.  Their contact info is here.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you compur!


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 3, 2008)

Just a sec, Christina--I believe that's the old formula for Kodachrome and I don't believe that Dwayne's can do it.  But then again, don't quote me on that!


----------



## MissMia (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks NJP. I'll contact them and see if they can.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah. Only way to know is to call them.


----------



## skid2964 (Jun 5, 2008)

I found a roll of Kodak 110 film that was exposed in 1977.

What I got back looked like blank blue-gray prints. So I scanned them into photoshop and adjusted the contrast/brightness and revealed images that weren't necessarily usable but still distinguishable enough to cherish.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jun 5, 2008)

You might pop onto APUG and see if there's either someone there who can do it, or someone who knows where to get it done.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 5, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> You might pop onto APUG and see if there's either someone there who can do it, or someone who knows where to get it done.



Dwayne's is the only lab in North America that processes Kodachrome (or is the the world now?)


----------



## MissMia (Jun 5, 2008)

Dwayne's can not process this roll of film. They referred me to FilmRescue.com. They will process it as a B&W and then do a digital scan. 

It's $16 for the roll and $1.35 per print. If there are no images, they waive the processing fee.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 5, 2008)

Interesting. Are you going to do it? I think it would be very interesting to see.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 5, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> Interesting. Are you going to do it? I think it would be very interesting to see.


 
Yes I'm going to send them the roll. I've already missed the deadline for them to be processed in June, so it will be processed in July and I'll receive the images (hopefully) in August.  I'll post them on the blog I created for my grandfather's photos.

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 5, 2008)

Strange.  I wonder how they turn a roll of Kodachrome into black and white negatives.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 6, 2008)

NJP - I don't know, but that was the process they explained over the phone. I should have asked more questions about that part, but I'm happy that I might be able to get some sort of images off this roll instead of throwing it away. 

It should be interesting to see what's on the roll after 40+ years!


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't wait for you to post them, too.  I hope there's something awesome on there!


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 6, 2008)

From what I understood they don't make a black and white negitive, but rather they generally make black and white prints because some of the dye layers in the film have been deteriorated.

http://filmrescue.com/samples.html


----------



## compur (Jun 6, 2008)

Some info here and here on their processes (though Kodachrome is not mentioned specifically).

I believe Kodachrome is a sort of multi-layered B&W film without any integral color elements, 
those being added during processing


----------

